# Rapture tank - My First Vivarium



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

(Hope I'm posting in the right section...)

After seeing vivariums online, I finally got to it and built one.

It started like this:

At first I started with what I had, aquarium gravel.









It didn't have the right feel so the next day I replaced most of it with Eco earth, leaving a few inches of it for drainage.









The next day I went out in search of some moss...

















I was happy, but it seemed lacking. So with the help of the AWESOME folks of Dendroboard, and Zack(PeanutbuttER), I got all the info I needed to construct a proper background. On the day of the 'Rapture' I completed the construction of my Vivarium.

















Now I just need to be patient while the plants fill in!


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Tank turned out rather nice! Whats the plans for inhabitants?


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow... complete turn around from the first picture... it looks good. Wild collected moss? Be sure it's clean.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Thanks! Not sure which frog species I want to go with yet. Still need to do some more research, etc.
---
Anything I should be worried about with the moss other then pesticides/herbicides? I collect all of my plants, wood, rocks, whatevers, from the middle of the wilderness, so there are no chems.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Yeah theres alot of other things that can be harmful other than chemicals.

Parasites, diseases, fungus that could be harmful not only to the animals but some stuff in general could be hazardous to your plantings.
Also Wild collected mosses tend to not do well in vivariums same with any wild collected plants in MOST of the USA. This is because they are temperate and require a cool period, some things also require a dry period as well.

Aside from what was mentioned in the last paragraph,
Spiders, Millipedes, Centipedes, and some other bugs that can bite the frogs and kill them. these get in through eggs on the wood/rocks/ leaves of plants etc.. and hatch out in the vivarium. 

Snails and slugs!!! These guys get in your vivarium they will wreak absolute havoc on your plant colonies. And Im sure there are other bugs that would do the same thing



Todd


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

EntoCraig said:


> Thanks! Not sure which frog species I want to go with yet. Still need to do some more research, etc.
> ---
> Anything I should be worried about with the moss other then pesticides/herbicides? I collect all of my plants, wood, rocks, whatevers, from the middle of the wilderness, so there are no chems.


Yes...mold, bacteria, fungus, insects, insect larvae. Cytrids is just one example of a hitchhiker that you defiantly do not want in your viv. Some of the more experienced hobbyist will hopefully chime in with some details. 

Generally, most hobbyist that harvest anything from outside will take some precautions before putting it in a viv. Some examples are washing plants in 10% chlorine solutions, boiling or baking wood, rock, or soils.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

well the moss is in there and its jammed everywhere so I can really take it out...

How should I solve any potential issues this may have caused?


----------



## MichelleSG (May 1, 2010)

It won't take care of everything but you can CO2 treat it. Take a couple of chunks of dry ice, put them in an open container inside the tank. Seal off most of it, let the dry ice dissipate the air in there then seal the rest of the top. Leave it for 24 hours. That'll kill most of the buggies but leave the plants live.


----------



## PantMan (Dec 10, 2009)

PantMan said:


> Some of the more experienced hobbyist will hopefully chime in with some details.


Sorry Todd you beat me to the punch. You must have submitted as I was typing


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Dry ice IN the tank, will kill your plants as well. It will freeze them. You need to introduce the gas produced into the tank, but the dry ice needs to be above the tank. Do a SEARCH. there are many threads showing how to do it right. 

I skip all this. I got a CO2 paintball tank and hose at a pawn shop. I open the valve and fill the tank with CO2 and seal it up. 

I do this EVERY time I finish a viv every couple days for a week or so. BEFORE introducing frogs. 

The CO2 kills the nasties, but it gives the newly planted plants a kick in the ass. 

Another trick is to put baking soda in a tall deli cup, set it in the viv, and add vinegar to the cup and seal the viv. after the foaming up, CO2 is released as a by product of the reaction.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Ive done dry ice in a vivs many times before as well no issues as long as the chunks or container arent too close to the plants.. however I do understand the possibility of freezing since a bunch of leaf litter froze to the cup the dry ice was in.

Id love to see your paintball canister setup as Ive thought about doing the same thing but couldnt figure out a way mechanically to make it work.


Thanx,

Todd


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

It's just the tank, regulator and a hose. 

I point the hose in the tank, and open the regulator. Let it flow for about 30 seconds, and close the regulator.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

Oh, they make a fitting now that screws on the paintball canister so you can use it like a can of air to blow out keyboards and such. 

I am thinking about getting one of these. It screws right on tank. point it, pull trigger, and sweep the tank.


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

I like your tank in all stages, it has a natural look to me!


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

I like the way it looks now the best! The wood you added and the way the substrate slopes really wraps everything together and it flows nicely.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> I like the way it looks now the best! The wood you added and the way the substrate slopes really wraps everything together and it flows nicely.


Thanks Zack, many of your posts really helped me with creating the background. 

Now its time to gas my tank and then on to fruit flies...


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Scott Richardson said:


> Dry ice IN the tank, will kill your plants as well. It will freeze them. You need to introduce the gas produced into the tank, but the dry ice needs to be above the tank. Do a SEARCH. there are many threads showing how to do it right.
> 
> I skip all this. I got a CO2 paintball tank and hose at a pawn shop. I open the valve and fill the tank with CO2 and seal it up.
> 
> ...



Do you have a good recipe for the vinegar / baking soda method? I dont want to make a mess in the viv...

Would using Yeast work? 

I could do the dry ice method but I'm unfamiliar with handling dry ice...


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

If you got most/everything from outside I'd tear everything down, dispose of it properly, and start over by sterilizing EVERYTHING that goes into the viv. Besides frogs/microfauna because that's impossible. Sorry to sound harsh but it's the responsible thing to do IMO. I know it sucks but this could have been prevented with a little more research.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I agree Mitch,

I didnt want to be the one to say but yes this is the best and most responsible way to do it.
Plus I kinda got caught up in the Co2 conversations 
The Co2 is advisable and is a good idea if you can do it. Its also been said to get rid of several vivarium pest such as mealy bug, isopods such as millipedes centipedes and some other pillbugs that DO make a mess of plant life (Not all woodlice are an issue but a few species can be a problem) As well as spiders and even snails.

However Im not sure how it does against molds , fungus and bacteria?


Todd


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Dartfrogfreak said:


> I agree Mitch,
> 
> I didnt want to be the one to say but yes this is the best and most responsible way to do it.
> Plus I kinda got caught up in the Co2 conversations
> ...


Yea, I'm just trying to get my point across so I was blatant. Again, sorry if I sounded harsh. 

CO2 isn't guaranteed at all to kill everything. I mean, what if you brought the chytrid fungus into your viv and it doesn't get killed from the CO2?


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Lets go ahead and just move forward because tearing down the tank is not an option.

I'll gas the tank for now. I m not putting frogs in until I have decent growth anyways so it may be a while before I even get them.


----------



## Scott Richardson (Dec 23, 2010)

3 tablespoons of soda 2 cups vinegar.


----------



## dartfrog2011 (May 23, 2011)

Nice wood in the tank


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Scott Richardson said:


> 3 tablespoons of soda 2 cups vinegar.


Thank you. 

Any other thoughts on ridding the tank of potentially harmful bacteria, mold or fungus without harming the plants?


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Good airflow might help reduce those factors. You could also take all the plants out and let the tank get bone dry...


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Wallace Grover said:


> Good airflow might help reduce those factors. You could also take all the plants out and let the tank get bone dry...


Yeah I wont be deconstructing anything. I have done some research and I'm not overly concerned at this point. I do, however want to take precautions. Honestly I have no problem leaving the tank frog-less if that is what it comes down too. I'm more in this for the plants at the moment  

I have always been a plant fan.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

I would like to thank everyone who has posted advice and concerns. ALL of these have been helpful. I dont want folks to think that I am disregarding advice. I have taken all of it into consideration and have been researching individual topics for most of the day. I have some plans for 2 future tanks that will include more responsible 'sterilization' for decor and plants. 

I will continue to research, and ask questions and I appreciate everyone's input!


----------



## JimO (May 14, 2010)

Great looking viv. I figured that you already had frogs in the tank but they disappeared at 6 pm.

Actually, the whole rapture thing was one big misunderstanding. It wasn't humans that were taken up, it was dinosaurs. Someone got a photo just as it was happening.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

I _love_ your vivarium. I messed up mine by putting Great Stuff in the bottom to make a landscape. I later learned that wouldn't work, so I tore out the Great Stuff in the bottom out. I liked your vivarium so much that I copied exactly what you did. I put a nice layer of aquarium gravel in for good drainage and I covered it in a layer of Zilla Coco Husk (pretty much the same as Eco Earth). I added my driftwood, my moss and my plants (though I planted them in peat planters with plant substrate) and my viv looks AMAZING. 

Thanks so much for posting this! It helped me out a lot and thanks to you I'm extremely happy with my first viv, though yours still looks better.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

I am fairly new myself, but Im glad it helped. Do you have a link to your thread on your tank?


----------



## Warren B (Dec 13, 2010)

That is a very nice setup.


----------



## Percularis (Mar 22, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> I am fairly new myself, but Im glad it helped. Do you have a link to your thread on your tank?


This is my tank thread. You can see a picture in my most recent post.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

A few random pics, and Fungi!

The Creeping Fig is going crazy!









Several Moss species, growing all together into a nice matt of green goodness









More Moss growing on some wood









Glosso









Random Artsy pic of Creeping Jenny









Fungi!!!


----------



## jausi (May 14, 2008)

Me like it

good job


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 1, 2011)

Those are some nice mushrooms. I never get any big ones like that.  Mine are usually smaller than a pencil lead...


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

PeanutbuttER said:


> Those are some nice mushrooms. I never get any big ones like that. Mine are usually smaller than a pencil lead...


Really? awesome! yeah these are huge! I have about 6 more in my tank now, need to get the pics up. I am already brainstorming a third tank... haha! 

Tank #3 will be possible once I get my 60 and 80 aquariums setup freeing the fish from this tank. Its a 3 foot tank so its a weird size and just barely too small for some of the fish I have considered keeping in it.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

More!


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Apparently I forgot to put an update here....

I finally got some Frogs! Thanks Shaw.

These are D. tinctorius 'Patricia'


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)




----------



## aliciaface (Jul 11, 2010)

keep an eye on the little guy in the top pic, he looks a bit skinny compared to the other ones. make sure they are all getting enough food and that he is not getting bullied. when feeding check that everyone is coming out to eat.

pull him into his own container if he doesnt improve. i use large tupperware containers for that. roughly 10"x10"x5" line the bottom with paper towels, throw some plant clippings and leaves for cover and keep towels moist. a cocohut and dish is good if you have an extra.

worked for me with one of my auratus, the other larger froglet was gobbling everything up and he wasn't getting enough. Its now a year later and the little guy is MONSTRO


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Thanks! yeah these pictures are actually about a month old. That little guy has fattened up nicely! I noticed he/she was skinnier so I made sure I put in extra flies at separate ends of the tank.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey Eric, 

I love your pic again~ they are amazing no matter how many time ive look at it.

Next time if i go back to tw can i go visit .

BTW just a quick Question, i was browsing on some forum.
But it seem like a lot of ppl in tw cross breed species, or maybe just ppl on that forum. But i guess in a dense populated area, no body would listen. I know how arrogant some ppl can be 

Sorry not to make this into a bash.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

bakaichi said:


> Hey Eric,
> 
> I love your pic again~ they are amazing no matter how many time ive look at it.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure who you are talking to.

If its me, I'm not Eric, and I dont cross breed frogs


----------



## Amer (Aug 28, 2011)

Nice first Vivarium! Love the fungi!


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

I changed it up slightly to include a breeding hut (which will eventually be covered in creeping jenny)

Here are some pics:

FTS:









Crypt parva









Moss sp.









Froggies:




































Also here is a sneak peak of a Viv I am currently working on:









Anubias Nana grows WAY BETTER out of water!


----------



## kate801 (Jul 7, 2011)

EntoCraig said:


> Anubias Nana grows WAY BETTER out of water!


You noticed that too eh?  

I really think you have an eye for viv architecture Craig. These look nice.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

kate801 said:


> You noticed that too eh?
> 
> I really think you have an eye for viv architecture Craig. These look nice.


Haha, I stole the idea from you Kate. No algae and faster growth. 

Your tanks are incredible. You have used a few plants in ways I didn't think was possible, like emmersed vines, or that anubias out of water. I need to get another one going so I can plant some of the cuttings you gave me... I still have a few in the bags!!!

I have to admit I hate the coconut, but that jenny should cover it up, hopefully...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Very nice .... lovin the sneak peak!


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)




----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Update - Nov 6th


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)




----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow that is a great looking tank in that last pic. All that moss is just amazing IMO, it's hard to believe that is the same one grown out! How the frogs doing?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Very nicely constructed, Craig! I love the visual impact. Loving your approach to FTS (flat tank syndrome).


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi,

I love the appearance of your vivs very much  .

What did you use to cover the back wall of your tank? Did you use a sheet of cork panel? I see the vines are covering the background very nicely now, obscuring the back panel completely. What type of vine did you use on the back wall? I thought you mentioned ficus...


----------



## LarryLee (Jan 15, 2012)

very nice viv.....
Larry


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

That looks wonderful...very natural.


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Your compliments are encouraging.

The frogs in the tank are supper chubby and doing great. They are a lot more active now that winter has passed



Tomoko Schum said:


> Hi,
> 
> I love the appearance of your vivs very much  .
> 
> What did you use to cover the back wall of your tank? Did you use a sheet of cork panel? I see the vines are covering the background very nicely now, obscuring the back panel completely. What type of vine did you use on the back wall? I thought you mentioned ficus...


The back wall is actually carefully stacked pieces of wood. Gaps and holes were filled with great stuff with silicone, covered in peat moss. The top 3 inches where the ficus is growing is just peat moss that is siliconed directly to the glass.

The ficus vine is called creeping fig (Ficus pumila).


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

EntoCraig said:


> The back wall is actually carefully stacked pieces of wood. Gaps and holes were filled with great stuff with silicone, covered in peat moss. The top 3 inches where the ficus is growing is just peat moss that is siliconed directly to the glass.
> 
> The ficus vine is called creeping fig (Ficus pumila).


Thank you very much for the information. I will be putting together a viv soon and was wondering what to do with its background. I have not used GS since I used a few cork background panels for the current viv. I am still terrified about making a mess with the stuff. I will practice on some board first


----------



## EntoCraig (May 17, 2011)

ITs really not that bad. I find the key is to shake REALLY well, and then do very small sections at a time. Don't let it get thicker then a few inches. Wait for it to dry for a few days, and then continue. If you do it in small layers like this and wait for it to dry, you will never have to worry about uncured GS.


----------



## Tomoko Schum (Jan 14, 2012)

EntoCraig said:


> ITs really not that bad. I find the key is to shake REALLY well, and then do very small sections at a time. Don't let it get thicker then a few inches. Wait for it to dry for a few days, and then continue. If you do it in small layers like this and wait for it to dry, you will never have to worry about uncured GS.


Thank you, again. I will practice and see what it does .


----------

